# What parts do i need to build my own PC? [Moved from Gaming]



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

my budget is 4000 to 5000 dollars. You can go under if you meet the expectations in this post. can someone go to newegg.com and get EVERY part i would need to build it? i will need a monitor with at least a 1900 by 1200 resolution. i will be playing Crysis and GTA 4 and Modern Warfare 2. 

Also, can you get good NAME BRAND and QUALITY parts? 

i would like At least Core i7 920, 6 GB 1600MHz RAM and the best Nvidia card. No ATI please. thanks


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

The best card IMO is the 5870, since Nvidia hasn't released there GTX 300 series. Do you really need the 6 gb, core i7 and best video card? I mean if you want sure, but I don't really think you need it. Any reason why you don't want ATI?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

I you just looking for needs or do you want some other things like extra Disk drives?Also, how big of a hard drive do you want?


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*



elvenleader3 said:


> I you just looking for needs or do you want some other things like extra Disk drives?Also, how big of a hard drive do you want?


Scatch that. give me the best ATI i card, I want just 1 Hard Drive with 1TB on it. Give me the most basic DVD/CD, just enough to install stuff from a cd. i do not want a blue ray player. Ask as many questions as you need, i will answer them. and yes i want at least Core i7 960, 6 GB 1600 MHz RAM and the best ATI card. I want all of this so i can have a lot of power so i wont need to upgrade for a while


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

 APEVIA X-SNIPER G-Type X-SNIPERG-BL Black / Blue SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case

Is this a good case?(Size is good for it asking about the look of it)


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*



elvenleader3 said:


> APEVIA X-SNIPER G-Type X-SNIPERG-BL Black / Blue SECC Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
> 
> Is this a good case?(Size is good for it asking about the look of it)


Can you get a Red or Black case? i like it, but i would prefer another color. Or Can you get a case with Red+Black on it?


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

Yeah just wanted to know about the case so I would know if the parts fit (I see no reason they wouldn't, just a precaution)


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

I mean i like it, but like i said i would like it in in one of the colors i listed.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

XCLIO A380COLOR Fully Black 1.0 mm SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case

It's both colors.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

$2000.00 Intel Spec


Motherboard: Asus P6T-Deluxe @ $289.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na


CPU: Intel i7-920 (quad core) @ $288.99
http://jbrlsr.com/?aid=5336121828&b...-new-intel-amd-system-updated-jan-2010-a.html


Video Card: Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 @ $404.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na


Ram: Corsair Dominator XMS3 (3 x 2gb) @ $260.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na


Case: Coolermaster HAF-932 @ $139.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na


Power Supply: Seasonic S12D-850 Watt @ $119.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na


DVD Rom Drive: Sony OptiArc DVD Rom Burner @ $29.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na


CPU Cooler: Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B $64.99
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8807/?campid=bmr


Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar Black 750gig 2 ea @ $79.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ..._mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-RSSDailyDeals-_-na-_-na

Subtotal: $1759.89 

It's got what you want, Core i7 920, 6gb of ram and the strongest ati card on the market 5870! Great price right?  I took it from the building section sticky of customized builds, so give them the credit.

That's a pretty good looking case in there :grin:

I fixed the links, they should work now.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*



elvenleader3 said:


> XCLIO A380COLOR Fully Black 1.0 mm SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Full Tower Computer Case
> 
> It's both colors.


Well i guess its cool. Can you find another one and ill compare it? thank you


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

Alright give me some time to put together a list of all of the materials and the prices. I should have them sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

Someone can work fast.


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

I posted a rig in the first page, I don't know if you saw it. If you want some customization just ask. Different case maybe I dunno but if anything comes up just ask, that's a great build if you ask me REALLY powerful ^^ for a good price too.

Again thank the hardware team for it, I checked there sticky first cause it usually have good rigs and I was right!


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

Going to bed talk to you guys tomorrow


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

Night.


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*

One thing, for the $2000 build there. The Megahalems does not come with fans. And you really need good fans to do it justice. Buy two of these: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7...1G_120_x_120_x_25_mm_Fan_w_S-FDB_Bearing.html (2x$15) and put them in a push/pull arrangement. Excellent airflow and not excessively loud, plus they have enough static pressure to push air through the fins.


As for cases, I've found Apevia to be fairly shoddy. The top case brands, in my opinion, are Lian Li, Silverstone, Antec, and CoolerMaster.


Also, the strongest card on the market right now is not the 5870, that would be the 5970, which is essentially two slightly downclocked 5870s on one card.

However, with either of those cards it's money down the drain unless you have a large monitor that needs that much graphics power pushing it. Look at Samsung's 24"+ monitors with 2560x1600 resolutions.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What parts do i need to build my own PC?*



Zealex said:


> $2000.00 Intel Spec
> 
> 
> Motherboard: Asus P6T-Deluxe @ $289.99
> ...


Is this all i need to build it? i thought it would be more parts...

I LOVE that case! Perfect!


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

What would be my:
Expansion Bay
Sound Card
Liquid Cooling
Fans
Windows OS: i would like that to be Windows 7
Office: Microsoft Home and student with Word, Powerpoint and Excel
Display: at least a 1900 by 1200 resolution
Speakers: good, quality speakers, please (BOSE or Logitech please)
Keyboard: get me a gaming keyboard
Mouse: get me a gaming mouse


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What do you mean by Expansion bay?
They are part of the Case or did you want something in the bay?

Here is an over the top build includes KB, Mouse, Speakers, Monitor, Fan Controller.
Stick with Air cooling for your first build, liquid can be tricky to set up and maintain.

Link	Disc	List	Rebate	Cost After Mir
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131614 P6X58D Premium	$309.99 $309.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115212 I7 975 EE	$989.99 $989.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145271 12gig Corasir 6x2gig	$424.99 $424.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007&Tpk=1000hx Corsair 1000HX	$239.99	$20.00	$219.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102856 Saphire HD4890	$408.99 $408.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284 WD 1 GIG	$99.99 $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289 DVD Burner	$26.99 $26.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 CoolerMaster HAF case	$109.99	$20.00	$89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024 Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium	$99.99 $99.99
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...66_RT_Rev_C_CPU_Heatsink_Socket_LGA_1366.html Thermalright CPU cooler	$74.95 $74.95
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3...sity_Thermal_Compound_-_25_Grams_CMQ-25G.html As Creamique	$4.95 $4.95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006 Logitech X-540 Speakers	$81.99 $81.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114009 Razor KB	$49.99 $49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153020 Razor Gaming Mouse	$69.99 $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049 Asus 24"w	$229.99 $229.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=Fan_controllers-_-11-999-171-_-Product Fan controller	$37.99 $37.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116762 Win7 ULT 64 bit	$179.99 $179.99



$2,952.78


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

*Sound Card*: The sound on the motherboard should suffice
*Liquid Cooling*: You don't really need it, the fan that comes with your CPU should be enough. The only reason for getting aftermarket cooling for your CPU is if you want to overclock it.
*Fans*: The case comes with four fans, you should be good.
*Windows*:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754
*Display*:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236047
*Speakers*: 2.1 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121033
5.1 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006
Super high quality 2.1 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836556001
Trust me, thats the best damn 2.1 system money can buy.
*Keyboard*: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126034
*Mouse* Wired: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153050
Wireless: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153048

Hope that helps!


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

i put all those in my cart and the total was 3,389.60, buy u said it would be 2,952.78. im not complaining, just wondering why the price was different


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

guitarzann said:


> *Sound Card*:
> *Fans*: The case comes with four fans, you should be good.


What fans?


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Firebolt059 said:


> What fans?


The product description says that it comes with 3 270mm fans (top, side, lighted front) and 1 140mm in the back.


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

guitarzann said:


> The product description says that it comes with 3 270mm fans (top, side, lighted front) and 1 140mm in the back.


What product are you talking about? the Cooler Master Case?


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Firebolt059 said:


> What product are you talking about? the Cooler Master Case?


Yeah, the coolermaster case, that is the case youre going with, correct?


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131614 P6X58D Premium	$309.99 $309.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115212 I7 975 EE	$989.99 $989.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145271 12gig Corasir 6x2gig	$424.99 $424.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007&Tpk=1000hx Corsair 1000HX	$239.99	$20.00	$219.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102856 Saphire HD4890	$408.99 $408.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284 WD 1 GIG	$99.99 $99.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289 DVD Burner	$26.99 $26.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119197 CoolerMaster HAF case	$109.99	$20.00	$89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102024 Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium	$99.99 $99.99
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8...66_RT_Rev_C_CPU_Heatsink_Socket_LGA_1366.html Thermalright CPU cooler	$74.95 $74.95
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3...sity_Thermal_Compound_-_25_Grams_CMQ-25G.html As Creamique	$4.95 $4.95
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121006 Logitech X-540 Speakers	$81.99 $81.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823114009 Razor KB	$49.99 $49.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153020 Razor Gaming Mouse	$69.99 $69.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049 Asus 24"w	$229.99 $229.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...&cm_re=Fan_controllers-_-11-999-171-_-Product Fan controller	$37.99 $37.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116762 Win7 ULT 64 bit	$179.99 $179.99

Sound Card: The sound on the motherboard should suffice
Liquid Cooling: You don't really need it, the fan that comes with your CPU should be enough. The only reason for getting aftermarket cooling for your CPU is if you want to overclock it.
Fans: The case comes with four fans, you should be good.
Windows:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16832116754
Display:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16824236047
Speakers: 2.1 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121033
5.1 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836121006
Super high quality 2.1 - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16836556001
Trust me, thats the best damn 2.1 system money can buy.
Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16823126034
Mouse Wired: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826153050
Wireless: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16826153048

So this is all the parts i need?

Credit to: wrench97 and guitarzann


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello?


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is what you need:
ASUS Rampage II Extreme Motherboard- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131352
Intel Core i7-960 Processor- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115224
CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 RAM- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145232
Sapphire 5870 Video Card- http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102856&cm_re=5870-_-14-102-856-_-Product
CORSAIR 1000HX PSU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=
Cooler Master HAF 932 Case - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160&cm_re=haf-_-11-119-160-_-Product
Western Digital 1tb HDD - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=
Lite-on DVDRW - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116754
ASUS VW246H Monitor - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Deals-_-na-_-na&AID=10521304&PID=3342876&SID=
Logitech G15 Keyboard - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126034
Razer Lachesis Mouse - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153050
Razer Mako 2.1 Audio - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836556001&Tpk=razer mako

Total: $2964.86


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

So guitarzann, all i need is a:
Case
Motherboard
Processor
RAM
Video Card
Sound Card
Chassis Fans
Power Supply
Hard Drive
DVD/CD Reader
Windows
Monitor
Keyboard 
Mouse
Speakers

Am i missing anything needed for Gaming?


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Firebolt059 said:


> So guitarzann, all i need is a:
> Case
> Motherboard
> Processor
> ...


Yep, thats everything (other than games, lol). You don;t need to get a sound card because motherboards have built in sound cards, and most of the high end motherboards have very good sound cards built in.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldnt suggest the 540 for a top of the line speaker system. I have the model before it and though the satalites are great its lacking greatly in the bass department. Plus how many games can be played in 5.1?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121122

Here is my pick for speakers. The ones listed dont seem anymore powerful than mine. Just "edgier" looking. A good quality 2.1 like listed above would be my choice.

Iv actually disconnected my speakers because none of my games will play 5.1. 

So id pay the extra for a good quality 2.1 and call it a day. I promise there will be some disappointment with the 5.1.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, if we're going to discuss speakers. I've got the Razer Mako's. They run normal price 400CAD at ncix, and a whomping 450CAD at Futureshop. Both those prices are way too much. I waited and got a set for 250 from ncix, felt I could live with that price. The sound is great, best 2.1 computer speakers I have ever heard, no question. I did find that my motherboard's onboard sound isn't as loud as when I have a soundcard installed, might be worth one of those too. 300US is a lot to pay, I'd be hesitant about that, though they are amazing speakers, and I listen to a lot of music.

Funny thing, they went on sale for 150CAD in the Boxing Week sale, that started christmas eve, at ncix. I bought another set, free shipping because of some other components that I ordered, just paid GST, so was less than $160 delivered. Still in the box, I'll use them eventually, but couldn't pass up that price.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

One thing I want to make sure you do get is the 5870 and not the 4890 graphics card. The 5870 is around twice as fast the 4890 for almost the same price.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> Well, if we're going to discuss speakers. I've got the Razer Mako's. They run normal price 400CAD at ncix, and a whomping 450CAD at Futureshop. Both those prices are way too much. I waited and got a set for 250 from ncix, felt I could live with that price. The sound is great, best 2.1 computer speakers I have ever heard, no question. I did find that my motherboard's onboard sound isn't as loud as when I have a soundcard installed, might be worth one of those too. 300US is a lot to pay, I'd be hesitant about that, though they are amazing speakers, and I listen to a lot of music.
> 
> Funny thing, they went on sale for 150CAD in the Boxing Week sale, that started christmas eve, at ncix. I bought another set, free shipping because of some other components that I ordered, just paid GST, so was less than $160 delivered. Still in the box, I'll use them eventually, but couldn't pass up that price.


The RMS power is great on those speakers but for 300 bucks it sorta hurts to live with :laugh:. Double the price for an extra 100 watts is a bit much but i guess if you fill like waking the neighbors at 2am go for it :grin:


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Here is the ultimate gaming rig:
EVGA E760 CLASSIFIED Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188048
Intel i7 960 CPU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115224
Corsair Dominator 12gb RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145271
Sapphire Radeon 5870 (two in crossfire): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102856
Western Digital 1tb HDD: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284
OCZ Vertex Turbo Solid State Drive (for installing windows and games): http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227469
Lite-on DVD-RW: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106289
Corsair 1000HX PSU: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139007
Cooler Master HAF 932 Case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119160
Win 7 Ultimate 64bit: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116762
ASUS VW246H Monitor: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236049
Razer Lachesis Mouse: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826153050
Logitech g19 Keyboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126053
Razer Mako 2.1 Speakers: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836556001

Total = $3973.80 without shipping


----------



## Firebolt059 (Jul 17, 2009)

guitarzann said:


> Here is the ultimate gaming rig:
> EVGA E760 CLASSIFIED Motherboard: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188048
> Intel i7 960 CPU - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115224
> Corsair Dominator 12gb RAM - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145271
> ...


Would the 1000W from power supply from corsair be enough? what about like a 1200W?


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

Firebolt059 said:


> Would the 1000W from power supply from corsair be enough? what about like a 1200W?


after review, yes you are going to need a more powerful PSU, go with this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703012
one more thing to put on that list is an aftermarket cooler for your processor to keep it frosty: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103055&cm_re=v8-_-35-103-055-_-Product

Total = $4308.79

Edit: Replace the EVGA motheboard with this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131390
Reason: The EVGA motherboard does not support Crossfire

Total = $4318.79


----------

